# Comfort Gut



## Joandripple (29 October 2013)

Hi, as the title states. Comfort Gut, has anyone used this product and do u know what's in it?  Got my boy on Protexin Gut Balancer at the moment  and wondered if this was any good?


----------



## texel (30 October 2013)

It contains activated carbon, which can be bought for less elsewhere if this is what is required.  Carbon is usually used to neutralise toxins in the gut. 

What gut issues has your horse got ?


----------



## Joandripple (30 October 2013)

Hi Texel thanks for the reply.  Well i am not sure coz I have not gone down the scoping route, but I am sure my boy has had ulcers. I am been managing his feed regime over the past year or so with add lib hay and access daily to grazing, Dengie hifi Mollasses free, spillers light balancer and different gut balances such as Protexin (that I am using at present), and others ie nettex gut Blanacer, the one by Naf(can't remember name!).  At the moment he does seem better, girthing issues better, transition to canter in ridden work 100% improved! napping  near enough non existent now! and evasion in schooling work now disappearing (I always just assumed he was lazy! As many other people probably do without investigating about ulcers).

I just wondered if anyone had any comments on it as I saw it posted on Facebook.


----------

